# My new light



## ladyequine (Nov 18, 2015)

My new light came today. It's a Finnex FugeRay Planted+ led light. I bought it with low tech plants in mind. Sooooo much brighter than my previous light. It's got 3 light settings 

Moonlight, white/red/blue led and just white and red. 

First photo is previous fluorescent light.


----------



## ladyequine (Nov 18, 2015)

I have absolutely no idea why it made the light name into a link to ebay, I certainly did not pay that much for it lol I got it on amazon for 80 or so bucks


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

So pretty!!


----------

